# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  How to create timeline project with vertical today marker (2010, 2013, 2016 etc...)

## sandy666

Example:



All has been done by watching this *movie*. Text instruction or any other things are not required.
*You can add rep if you like it* 

no follow up  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

_see attached file:_

----------


## sandy666

*Another way to add vertical "Today" line to linear chart*



1. Add =TODAY() (A1 in example)
2. Create line or scatter chart
3. Add _New Data Series_ and in series name type Today, in series value select A1, Ok, Ok, Chart will be selected
4. Chart Tools, Format, Current Selection - select: series Today
5. Chart Tools, Design, Type, Change Chart Type
6. In new window change Today chart type to Scatter, Ok
7. Chart Tools, Format, Current selection, select series Today
8. Chart Tools, Design, Chart Layouts, Add Chart Element, Error Bars, More error bars option...
9. (Vertical error bar) Error Bar Options, No Cap, Percentage: 100, Fill&Line, Color: Red, Width: 2
10. Horizontal error bar: Both, No Cap, Fixed Value: 0
11. Select Data, Today, Edit, Series X value: A1, series Y value: 1, Ok, Ok
12. Chart Tools, Format, select series "Today", format selection, change to Secondary axis
13. select Secondary Vertical (value) Axis
14. Axis option: Minimum: 0, Maximum: 1, Major: 1
15. You can add rep if you like it  :Smilie: 

The rest up to you  :Smilie:

----------


## sandy666

*How to add vertical (average) line to bar chart*


1. create bar chart
2. Then go to a blank cell, here I select cell A10 to type Y, and then go to the cell next to the Y cell, here is Cell B10 to type X
3. In the two cells below Y cell, type 0 and 1 in each cell
4. Go to the cell below X cell, here is B11, type =AVERAGE($B$2:$B$9), then press Enter key and drag the fill handle to the next cell below it
5. In Select Data Source dialog, click Add button in the Legend Entries (Series) section
6. In the Edit Series dialog, type the new series name you need, and select B11:B12 (_B11:B12 is the range you calculate average in step 4_)
7. Click OK > OK to close dialogs. Then select the new series you added in the bar chart, and right click to click Change Series Chart Type in context menu
8. In the popped Change Chart Type dialog, select X Y (Scatter) > *Scatter with Straight Lines*, and click OK to exit the dialog
9. select Combo section under All Charts tab, and select Scatter with Straight Lines from the drop down list in Average series, and click OK to exit the dialog
10. Go to the chart and right click to click Select Data in the context menu again
11. In the Select Data dialog, select Average series and click Edit
12. In Edit Series dialog, select the X values and Y values range. (_You just need to add the range cells below Cell Y and Cell X you have typed in step 3 to Y values and X values_)
13. Click OK > OK to close dialog. Then right click at the right Y axis (_the secondary axis_), and select Format Axis from the context menu
14. In the Format Axis dialog, set Maximum: 1, Major: 1
15. You can add rep if you like it  :Smilie: 

_in the same way you can add MIN and MAX vertical line_

The rest up to you  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sandy666

*Three Gantt bar charts with/without vertical "Today" line*


Basic manual Gantt chart with vline 'Today'Gantt chart manual end dateGantt chart manual duration
Template has name: _Do it yourself_
All what you need is above  :Cool: 
You can add rep if you like it  :Smilie:

----------


## sandy666

*Simple Gantt 'Fish' chart with "Today" marker*



The rest as usual (see above)

You can add rep if you like it  :Smilie:

----------


## sandy666

*Vertical line chart with positive and negative line markers*


create source table (basic is:  B2:D10 and I2:K10 with values - check formulas)create chart scatter with smooth lines and markersadd first serie Nordadd second serie from Averageadd third serie from #change chart type to Combo and serie # to Stacked Barchange Horizontal (Category) Axis Labels to Audit valueschange bars fill color and lines color to noneadd two columns with negative and positive values (Nord - Average)add error bar for Nord serie, remove vertical element and change direction to minus and no cap then Error Amount - Custom - Specify Value - from column (-)do the same for for Average serie but Specify Value - from column (+)format error bar for Nord to red (negative) and for Average to green (positive)






The rest up to you, add more bells&whistles if you wish.

(NOTE: this is not detailed instruction step-by-step, you need to think  :Smilie:  )

If you like it - click Add Reputation (bottom left corner of this post)

----------


## Hapachi

Thank you for sharing these various types of timelines.

----------


## sandy666

*Simple doughnut chart - skills*

----------

